

QCubed - A Rapid Prototyping PHP5 Framework - pstevensza
http://qcu.be/

======
pstevensza
I realise that PHP gets slated as often as not, but considering it's a
language I am familiar with, and that time constraints in many instances mean
I must simply sit down and code, I find myself dipping into PHP frequently
while Python/Ruby projects sit half-baked on the shelf. Has anyone used this?
Comments?

